# Pietrus available?



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Peter Vecsey writes 



> The Cavaliers are looking to deal Dajuan Wagner and DeSagana Diop for players on the end of their contracts. . . . *Warriors are looking to do the same with regards to Michael Pietrus* . . .


 

I can't believe this is true, but then again Chris Mullin doesn't strike me as very smart. 

Finally, we've got word that Kareem Rush is available for a second rounder.

* Frank Williams and a second rounder for Rush
* Griffin, Pargo and a future #1 for Pietrus

I can dream, can't I? :grinning:


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

I bet that by the end of the day Mullin will have unplugged his phone. There is no way this could be true. Nonetheless I hope Paxson atleast checks it out. Lets just hope Mullin isn't too insulted.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> * Frank Williams and a second rounder for Rush


That's a deal.


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

I was kind of excited until i saw it was Vecsey that wrote it. This man could not find his *** with both hands.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Chris Mullin, in one year, has essentially guaranteed mediocrity for the Golden State Warriors for 4-5 years. They have a ridiculous amount of money going to four players every year. Not good players, mind you, but Foyle, Fisher, Richardson, and Murphy. Not exactly a playoff core. Unless Biedrins turns into a real stud, GS fans have some long long seasons coming to them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dunleavy should be the one on the trading block. He's awful.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

He talks about Pietrus as if he were on the same class with Diop and Wagner. Why would GS trade him for expiring contracts? 
On the other hand, Mullin isnt the brightest GM out there.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

If Pietrus gets traded, Mullin will have to hire a bodyguard, not only to protect him from the fans but from the announcers. Pietrus had 15 pts in 18 minutes yesterday, and the announcers were going nuts. This kid is a walking highlight film, and arguably the biggest badass defender in the NBA now that Artest is gone


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I still want him. He remains the type of player that our current administration wants defining our team.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> He talks about Pietrus as if he were on the same class with Diop and Wagner. Why would GS trade him for expiring contracts?



A whopping 1.7 million in expiring contracts in that. How the hell is that going to help them? What a nutjob Vescey is.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

My guess is that, if there is ANY shred of truth to this, that GS wants to package Pietrus with someone like Foyle for expiring contracts.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Peter Vecsey writes
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

See the first rumor. It looks like Charlotte is going to get Rush. Meanwhile, aren't we losing our second round pick going all the way back to the Bryce Drew trade? :upset:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> My guess is that, if there is ANY shred of truth to this, that GS wants to package Pietrus with someone like Foyle for expiring contracts.


Curry can be an expiring contract if they want!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

this kid is going to be a first class star. And thats not a joke. Pax has expiring contracts up the waazooo. Pietrus is better then anyone Pax could hope to land in FA. Pietrus and Hinrich as a backcourt would be a dream come true.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Is there a reason a Gordon for Petrius deal would not work?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Curry and Chapu for Pietrus and Najera works.


I don't want to trade Curry and not get any size back at all.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

At this point I'd trade Curry and Gordon for Pietrus. I don't see how Gordon fits on this team and Curry's chances are running out. This would allow Hinrich to move back to the point, and Chandler could switch to center. If this team is going to move forward Skiles needs to start setteling on positions for the players. We can't continue to have half the team playing multiple positions in every game.

PG- Hinrich (Williams)
SG- Pietrus (Griffin and Pike)
SF- Deng (Nocioni)
PF- Harrington (Nocioni)
C- Chandler (Davis)


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwst25</b>!
> At this point I'd trade Curry and Gordon for Pietrus.


:sour:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Scary thought, Cleveland gets Pietrus for expiring contracts and then pairs him with Lebron for the next 12 years. No one is going to stop that combo.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Scary thought, Cleveland gets Pietrus for expiring contracts and then pairs him with Lebron for the next 12 years. No one is going to stop that combo.


Cleveland is signing Michael Redd in the Off-Season. Mark my words.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Scary thought, Cleveland gets Pietrus for expiring contracts and then pairs him with Lebron for the next 12 years. No one is going to stop that combo.


They said the same thing about Yao and T-Mac. Im not impressed.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's Peter Vecsey, has he ever been right?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> Cleveland is signing Michael Redd in the Off-Season. Mark my words.


Not if they get Pietrus


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Golden State trades: C Adonal Foyle (2.9 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
SF Eduardo Najera (4.1 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.0 minutes) 
SG Mickael Pietrus (10.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
SF Calbert Cheaney (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 19.5 minutes) 

Golden State receives: SG John Salmons (6.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 23.3 minutes) 
C Samuel Dalembert (4.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.2 minutes) 
Glenn Robinson (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: -11.7 ppg, -4.4 rpg, and 0.0 apg. 


Philadelphia trades: SG John Salmons (6.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 23.3 minutes) 
C Samuel Dalembert (4.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.2 minutes)Glenn Robinson (No games yet played in 2004/05) 

Philadelphia receives: C Adonal Foyle (2.9 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
SF Eduardo Najera (4.1 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.0 minutes) 
SG Mickael Pietrus (10.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
SF Calbert Cheaney (5.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 19.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +11.7 ppg, +4.4 rpg, and 0.0 apg. 


TRADE ACCEPTED

Something along these lines.


:shy:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Scary thought, Cleveland gets Pietrus for expiring contracts and then pairs him with Lebron for the next 12 years. No one is going to stop that combo.


This would never happen, so why suggest this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> Cleveland is signing Michael Redd in the Off-Season. Mark my words.


So they are going to let Big Z go just to sign Redd? That doesn't sound like good business to me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would not trade Gordon and Curry for Pietrus. I think that is over paying.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

It just *[blows my mind]* how bad some GMs are. I mean, I know it's easy to just sit back and criticize, but still. 

Eddy for Pietrus and Biedrins, or Eddy for Pietrus and filler straight up. Pax knows about Pietrus, right? He almost drafted Pietrus, right? BJ Armstrong loves Pietrus, right? 

The only thing is that we really shouldn't trade Eddy when his value is so low, but then again Pietrus' value is apparently low for Chris Mullin, so really it's a fair trade. 

Gordon and Curry is vast overpayment. 

I really don't get why Mullin wants to trade Pietrus for expiring contracts, though. If he did, he'd probably want us to take Najera off his hands, because that's his only bad, tradeable, contract.

Pippen for Najera and Pietrus?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Heh, I was just looking at salaries. If Mullin doesn't resign Foyle or Fisher, and waits for Richardson and Murphy, and doesn't pick up the team option for Claxton, he would only have 10 million in salary for this summer, which means he would have roughly 32? million of cap space to sign some FA. 

He was looking at this situation:
A nucleus of:
Pietrus
Biedrins
Najera
Dunleavy

+ 

32 million in cap space with Jason Richardson and Murphy left to resign.

.............

and decided to blow 12 million a year (and it rises every year, that's not the average) for Fisher and Foyle. (It's 18 million in 2009-2010!). 

Words fail me.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I would not trade Gordon and Curry for Pietrus. I think that is over paying.


I'm not going to deny it looks like overpaying. But I think our best bet for a trade would be to use a Curry-Gordon combonation. Could we get more than Pietrus for that, maybe on paper yes. But if Pietrus is the best fit for the team, then he's the best player to go after. Obviously because of salary restrictions the trade wouldn't be straight up for Pietrus; Golden State would have to add another player or two. 

I'm glad Paxson is using patience and has said he will hold off on trades until the new year; it will give more of an opportunity to size up our own players, as well as other possabilities. But I hope Pietrus is on his radar. And this type trade may be the way to get him.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Heh, I was just looking at salaries. If Mullin doesn't resign Foyle or Fisher, and waits for Richardson and Murphy, and doesn't pick up the team option for Claxton, he would only have 10 million in salary for this summer, which means he would have roughly 32? million of cap space to sign some FA.
> 
> He was looking at this situation:
> ...


 I started posting the same thing before but my post got deleted. He could have re-signed those guys and still gone after a max type free agent. 

What I also was going to add was that Paxson is kind of in the same situation this summer if we stand pat. He has his own guys to re-sign this year in Tyson and Eddy, and if he can hold off on signing some average players with the MLE past one year, he'll have max type caproom the year after. So Tyson and Eddy are our Jrich and Murphy, X player is our Derek Fisher, and Chris Duhon to a lesser extent is our Adonal Foyle.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwst25</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not going to deny it looks like overpaying. But I think our best bet for a trade would be to use a Curry-Gordon combonation. Could we get more than Pietrus for that, maybe on paper yes. But if Pietrus is the best fit for the team, then he's the best player to go after. Obviously because of salary restrictions the trade wouldn't be straight up for Pietrus; Golden State would have to add another player or two.
> ...


What if GS added Biedrins or their number one pick in the Greg Oden draft? I think that evens it out. I think Curry and Gordon alone is overpaying, but there can be no doubt that Pietrus fits what we need to a tee.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> What if GS added Biedrins or their number one pick in the Greg Oden draft? I think that evens it out. I think Curry and Gordon alone is overpaying, but there can be no doubt that Pietrus fits what we need to a tee.


I think you've mentioned Biedrins on a number of occasions; what's your perception of him? Because I don't know a thing about him, other than he's a young, European big-man. If he's a big-man who can pass, I'm drooling already. :drool:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Well, I'm back; just needed to clear my head about the Bulls and this board. I have now learned to respect the opinions of others, even though they might differ from mine.

As for Pietrus, he's a nice player and all and I would love to get him because he is what this team needs at the Sg spot. But, the deal doesn't get done due to the fact that Paxson used the #3 pick in the draft on Ben Gordon, who is supposedlly suplanting Crawford. To bring in Peutrus would be interpreted that Pax made a mistake in drafting Ben, something that I think he would not readily admit. So, for that simple fact, the trade might not be made.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

What does everybody think about Desmond Mason as a alternative to Pietrus at the 2 spot with Hinrich, Nocioni, and Chandler. He's very similar to Pietrus, not sure about his abilites as a defender though. I like him and he's stuck behind Redd and Van Horn at the 2 and 3. He could act start here and play 30-35 min a night I have this feeling he could be a 18 pts/4 bds/4 ast guy.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dsouljah9</b>!
> Well, I'm back; just needed to clear my head about the Bulls and this board. I have now learned to respect the opinions of others, even though they might differ from mine.
> 
> As for Pietrus, he's a nice player and all and I would love to get him because he is what this team needs at the Sg spot. But, the deal doesn't get done due to the fact that Paxson used the #3 pick in the draft on Ben Gordon, who is supposedlly suplanting Crawford. To bring in Peutrus would be interpreted that Pax made a mistake in drafting Ben, something that I think he would not readily admit. So, for that simple fact, the trade might not be made.


What if Gordon was chosen to be an "asset". By the time Paxson made the selection he already knew that he also held the seventh pick.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I disagree, I don't think Pax drafted Gordon to play along Hinrich. He drafted Gordon because he was the best shooter and overall talent available at number 3. I think Gordon's value will climb high enough that Pax might consider keeping him over Hinrich (not likley) still Ben will be worth a decent amount when we decide to trade him. 

I am all for trading Curry for Pietrus, Curry cannot play in the second half of basketball games. He can only play on one side of the court to begin with, and the one thing he does well he does not complement (he can post up and score downlow with the best of them but he can't pass out of a double, and it seems like every other play he puts the ball on the floor ends up being a turnover.

We probably won't get our pick next year but if we do we will get a solid big man (I predict the top 3 picks will all be big- Bogut of Utah would be a great fit with Tyson) so our only chance of not watching Gordon run the 2 for the next 2 years is sign someone at the de Curry mid-level or trade Curry or Gordon for one. I'll gamble on Pietrus, and against Curry anyday.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd do Curry and Hinrich for Pietrus and Biedrins


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I'd do Curry and Hinrich for Pietrus and Biedrins


That is a very generous offer on at least two different levels.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I'd do Curry and Hinrich for Pietrus and Biedrins


Pax wouldn't.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich, Pietrus and Deng in the same starting lineup? That would be great. 

Hinrich can guard both guard positions well, and he is scrappy with quick hands. Pietrus can guard both guard positions very well, and is just very aggressive, a shut down defender. Deng can guard most shooting guards and all small forwards very well, and is extremely long, gets his hand on a lot of balls. 

Hinrich's hustle and scrappiness at the point, with Pietrus's shut down ability, with Deng's length making things even more difficult, those three would cause *a lot* of problems for opposing teams. They are good offensively too. 

Interior defense is still much needed.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Good perimeter defense improves interior defense by default. Less people driving into the lane = less things for the inside guys to worry about. Thus they can concentrate on their man more. It's all good.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Pietrus's season stats projected over 35 minutes are like 21 ppg, 6 and a half boards, and like one and a half turnovers. And the defense is tangible.I know it's a really small sample, but that's offset a bit by the notion that he should have some rust on him and so common sense would suggest he could actually be in better shape in a couple weeks. :drool: 

That said, even though I'm a chicago fan I get to watch GS games live and those 15 minutes or so of Pietrus are all they have going right now (Najera is neat too). I'd much prefer they move J-Rich down the line or Dunleavy.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Hinrich, Pietrus and Deng in the same starting lineup? That would be great.
> 
> Hinrich can guard both guard positions well, and he is scrappy with quick hands. Pietrus can guard both guard positions very well, and is just very aggressive, a shut down defender. Deng can guard most shooting guards and all small forwards very well, and is extremely long, gets his hand on a lot of balls.
> ...


Great post

Put those 3 out there and rotate Noce in and you can switch everything on the perimeter. Thats a luxury this club hasnt had since 98, or since Artest was a one man wrecking crew in 02.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> That is a very generous offer on at least two different levels.


I assume by your comment that you infer that it would be The Mully ( hiccup ) offering the package ?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Great post
> 
> Put those 3 out there and rotate Noce in and you can switch everything on the perimeter. Thats a luxury this club hasnt had since 98, or since Artest was a one man wrecking crew in 02.


I don't know about our chances of getting Pietrus, but we realistically could have had something *very* similar just be drafting Iggy over Gordon. Iggy isn't the defender that Pietrus is, and really doesn't have an offensive game close to Pietrus, but he plays the same way and would create the same luxuries. Some call it hindsight, but plenty of people, including myself, were hoping for Deng and Iggy. Oh the possibilites .


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Rlucas,

You have written at great length and frequency about how Deng's so-called inability to pass the ball will ultimately keep him from becoming an elite player. Why don't you have the same concern with Pietrus? He makes Deng look like John Stockton.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Rlucas,
> 
> You have written at great length and frequency about how Deng's so-called inability to pass the ball will ultimately keep him from becoming an elite player. Why don't you have the same concern with Pietrus? He makes Deng look like John Stockton.


Easy...Pietrus is his guy...Deng isn't.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

ive never seen Pietrus played before. but, how come he's still very unknown in the NBA or among the GMs if hes that good? he seems to be really overrated on this board. 

i will definitely not trade curry for Pietrus alone.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Rlucas,
> 
> You have written at great length and frequency about how Deng's so-called inability to pass the ball will ultimately keep him from becoming an elite player. Why don't you have the same concern with Pietrus? He makes Deng look like John Stockton.


Pietrus passes the ball. He is very good for ball movement. Sure, his assists numbers are completely zero, but if you watch games you will see that he often makes the first pass on swinging the ball.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pietrus is another "piece" when what this team needs is a "star".

I hope this is just an excercise in conversation, and not reflexive of any thinking in the Bulls organization.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Pietrus is another "piece" when what this team needs is a "star".
> 
> I hope this is just an excercise in conversation, and not reflexive of any thinking in the Bulls organization.


But if you have Pietrus and Deng, one of those guys will emerge as a first rate star. My guess is that it will be Deng and Pietrus could be the sidekick. One thing is for sure, on the defensive side of the court, Pietrus is a first rate star, RIGHT NOW. And considering he is scoring a pt ever 1.5 minutes, he might not be that far off on the other side of the floor


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Honestly, I don't see why Pietrus wouldn't be available. Sure, he is a good young prospect but he may never end up being anything other than a Doug Christie sort of player. Good defender, some occassional offense, not much more. I think a lot of folks are overrating what Pietrus will end up being myself. He's gonna be solid but I don't know if he will be a star in this league. I think thats a pretty big jump.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Honestly, I don't see why Pietrus wouldn't be available. Sure, he is a good young prospect but he may never end up being anything other than a Doug Christie sort of player. Good defender, some occassional offense, not much more. I think a lot of folks are overrating what Pietrus will end up being myself. He's gonna be solid but I don't know if he will be a star in this league. I think thats a pretty big jump.


Ace, the guy has had plenty of games with a pt a minute production this year. And his D is all-world already. I dont know, but he is better then Christie right now. His 15 pts in 18 minutes, after spraining an ankle, should be evidence enough


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Ace, the guy has had plenty of games with a pt a minute production this year. And his D is all-world already. I dont know, but he is better then Christie right now. His 15 pts in 18 minutes, after spraining an ankle, should be evidence enough


Well - I know RL will be surprised , but I'm with him on this - I've come to believe he will turn out a better offensive player then "occassional" - not TMac or anything , but 18 pnts sounds about right to me.
I do not see him as a passer (while I do see Deng as a smart passer in time since he is a smart player imo) , but with the intensity he brings both sides (and lefty Dunks) I can live with it.

And I find it hard to believe he's available , so wer'e only dreaming right now - unless Pax is willing to pay the high Price here.to our Benefit GS has no inside scoring - and thats the only thing Eddy can do well.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Vince Carter - I can justify the risk / reward for significant assets.

but

If MP's price get too inflated due to irrational exuberance (as if he really is available), then GS can find a young big man somewhere else, whynot, they are very easy to find, look around.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Ace, the guy has had plenty of games with a pt a minute production this year. And his D is all-world already. I dont know, but he is better then Christie right now. His 15 pts in 18 minutes, after spraining an ankle, should be evidence enough


he's averaging 10ppg in 16.6mpg and shooting under 40%, I don't know, I think his forte is going to be defense personally. He may be able to provide some scoring but I don't see him becoming an offensive dynamo.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> he's averaging 10ppg in 16.6mpg and shooting under 40%, I don't know, I think his forte is going to be defense personally. He may be able to provide some scoring but I don't see him becoming an offensive dynamo.


thats right, he gets double figure points in less then 20 mpg, with no training camp. Plus he gets to the line a ton and shoots about 40% from 3pt land. You double his minutes, and he can easily score 18-20ppg. Sure, D is his forte, but he is a better offensive player at the same stage in his career as Ron Artest, who isnt half bad on that end of the court. 

I mean, how many right hand players can finish with the left hand in traffic?

http://www.mickael-pietrus.com/fr/


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

RL - while I agree he will turn out a more then decent on offense (hope he can improve fg%) he has the same problem as Kirk , especially with new rules - to many fouls - another thing he'll have to learn to stay away from.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> RL - while I agree he will turn out a more then decent on offense (hope he can improve fg%) he has the same problem as Kirk , especially with new rules - to many fouls - another thing he'll have to learn to stay away from.


the first game was laughable. He fouled out in 11 minutes or something. But he hasnt had a camp to get into shape. Recently his fouls have come down. It should be very interesting to see where he is at in 2 weeks. Watching him guard for Kobe for 7 minutes or so on Friday night was interesting. You could see Kobe lit up a little when Pietrus came in. But Kobe couldnt beat him off the dribble except for once. It seems that MP2 has a bit of a reputation now league wide for D.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> the first game was laughable. He fouled out in 11 minutes or something. But he hasnt had a camp to get into shape. Recently his fouls have come down. It should be very interesting to see where he is at in 2 weeks. Watching him guard for Kobe for 7 minutes or so on Friday night was interesting. You could see Kobe lit up a little when Pietrus came in. But Kobe couldnt beat him off the dribble except for once. It seems that MP2 has a bit of a reputation now league wide for D.


Combine his intensity with new league rules - it's understandable , I guess he will find a way to keep fouls down , but it might take some experience and time...
Still worth it!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Combine his intensity with new league rules - it's understandable , I guess he will find a way to keep fouls down , but it might take some experience and time...
> Still worth it!


I just think he wasnt in game shape the first time he played. And it was funny. But against Indy, Minny and LA, his fouls have come in quite a bit and his D has been outstanding. He has had 2 games with bad foul issues, and one of them came at LA against the Clips when Simmons and Quinton Ross (who is a real sleeper as well) were able to get him into foul problems. Outside of that, he has been ok in that area, and getting better


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I would absolutely love to see Pietrus in a Bulls uniform but somehow without giving up Curry or maybe even Gordon. While I recognize the value of defense and intangibles, the Bulls have enough trouble scoring as it is. I think Pietrus will be a very competent scorer but we need a number one scorer, a take over scorer, a dominant-you-can't-stop-him scorer. If Deng turns out to be that guy (and he's given some indication that he could), Gordon could become expendable. I'm 100% behind keeping both Chandler/Curry right now, though, after the last few games. So...I guess I'm saying I don't think Pietrus is the best guy for the Bulls to pursue based on what they'd have to give up to get him. It's not a question of value (I think Pietrus has a VERY bright future) but a question of what kind of team we'd REALLY be left with if we dealt two scorers for him. 

I do absolultey love Pietrus, though...just for the record.


----------

